# Help....



## hapkitaji (Mar 12, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get a wooden Tai Chi ball.  I am also looking for Jade broading balls can anyone help?


----------



## East Winds (Mar 13, 2003)

Hapkitaji,

I would think you would have great difficulty unless you got one specially made. A suitable substitute is a small size bowling ball. Of course the actual ball can be of any size you wish and of any material (except metal) and starting with a pool ball can be quite enlightening! Have you studied Taiji ball before, or are you just coming in to it?

Very best wishes

When asked about breathing in Tai Chi, my master replied, "Yes, keep doing it"


----------



## Taiji fan (Mar 13, 2003)

you can get baodang balls from Kwon they do have a USA and Europe site....

Tai Chi ball?   a new one on me...what is it?  How do you use it etc?


----------

